# The ultimate in Loft Security!



## learning

Hey guys,

I am not sure if this is really pigeon related but I can tell you this is going to be my state of the art security system! The family and I went to pick these guys out today. The monsterous head over my wife's soulder is the daddy of the puppies. If you are not familliar with the breed, these are Great Pyrenees and they are the sweetest things I have ever seen. They were originally bred as guard dogs for the shepherds in the mountains between Italy and France.

When these boys grow up they will have a nice comfy home under my loft. That should be enough to ward off most unwanted visitors, don't ya think?! Anyway, hope you enjoy the pictures.

Dan

P.S. If anyone is interested in more information on the breeder, here is her website:

www.llamasofatlanta.com



View attachment 5776


View attachment 5777


View attachment 5778


----------



## TAWhatley

GP's are wonderful! Meaning Great Pyr's .. You cannot beat these dogs at being livestock guardians! There are a couple of other breeds that do this.

Terry


----------



## Victor

Very beautiful security system you guys have there! I am sure your loft is safe as well now. 

PS : loved the pictures too Dan!


----------



## mr squeaks

Thanks for the pictures, Dan...looks like one and all are going to be a great BIG happy family!  

Have heard of and seen G.P.s and always think of them as Gentle Giant Dog Bears...lol  

You and your family will have GREAT fun!


----------



## warriec

wow. A dog is away to go. super idea


----------



## learning

Mr. Squeaks,

You call them gentle giant dog bears. You are exactly right! We must have spent the better part of an hour just playing with the father shown in the picture. He was just an absolute lover boy, and what impressed me was how gentle he was with my 5 year old son. I think he could sense that Trevor was a little scared and he seemed to make a concious effort to slow down and let him warm up to him. After about 5 or 10 minutes Trevor was hugging on him like he does his stuffed animals at home. I was very impressed.

Anyway, I am glad you all enjoyed the pictures. We are really looking forward to next weekend when we can bring the "boys" home!

Dan


----------



## roxtar

Am I the only one that thought that he was going to use a llama to guard his pigeons? Left me a bit confused there for a second. 
It all bacame clearer after I scrolled down the page though.


----------



## learning

Roxtar,

Might not be a bad idea...after all, they spit!

Dan


----------



## roxtar

learning said:


> Roxtar,
> 
> Might not be a bad idea...after all, they spit!
> 
> Dan


Yeah but the dogs are probably a lot easier to clean up after and better looking too.


----------



## Skyeking

WOW! Good-looking security system you have there, not to mention they are absolutely adorable and cuddly looking.  

Thank you for sharing, those pictures are great.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, I am so happy and jealous about your getting the Great Pyrenees. They have become my favorite dog. I had the pleasure of meeting two a few months ago and was so taken with them I posted about both meetings http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=150930&postcount=7 and
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=150082&postcount=6

These dogs were so huge but so sweet it was instant love on my part.

I hope you'll be sharing your experiences with yours....and often


----------



## learning

Maggie,

Right now we are up to our eyeballs in puppy-proofing the house, getting the needed essentials, setting up initial vet visits and the like. Next Sunday however you can bet we will be armed with the digital camera! I will try to post some of the welcome home party. I don't want to take up to much room on this site since it really isn't a pigeon thing, but I will be glad to try to slip a few shots in from time to time!

Thanks,

Dan

P.S. Did you check out the breeders site at the link in the original post? Absolutely beautiful 75 acre farm, 50 head of llamas, about 30 head of sheep, and a whole slew of the most beautiful, sweetest dogs in the world. By the way, there was another litter of 8 week old puppies for sale! Lilliane will even give you a two for one discount!


----------



## mr squeaks

learning said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Right now we are up to our eyeballs in puppy-proofing the house, getting the needer essentials, sitting up initial vet visits and the like. Next Sunday however you can bet we will be armed with the digital camera! I will try to post some of the welcome home party. I don't want to take up to much room on this site since it really isn't a pigeon thing, but I will be glad to try to slip a few shots in from time to time!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan
> 
> P.S. Did you check out the breeders site at the link in the original post? Absolutely beautiful 75 acre farm, 50 head of llamas, about 30 head of sheep, and a whole slew of the most beautiful, sweetest dogs in the world. *By the way, there was another litter of 8 week old puppies for sale! Lilliane will even give you a two for one discount!*


ROFL! Oh boy, Maggie...how can you RESIST???    

And remember, they earn their keep as "SECURITY GUARDS!" 

STILL ROFL!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, I just checked out the site and it is a beautiful place. It reminds me of Jimmy Renex's farm in Canada. He is a member who doesn't come on as much as we would all like but he has "oodles" of critters.

Don't worry too much about posting frequent updates on these babies. We all love birds and animals so I don't think you'll encounter anyone who says "enough"!

If I could I would love to have one but I am getting too old to take on another dog in addition to all the birds we rehab so I'll just have to get my "fix" from folks like you.

Shi, you are an instigator! (Of the nicest variety!)


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Dan, I just checked out the site and it is a beautiful place. It reminds me of Jimmy Renex's farm in Canada. He is a member who doesn't come on as much as we would all like but he has "oodles" of critters.
> 
> Don't worry too much about posting frequent updates on these babies. We all love birds and animals so I don't think you'll encounter anyone who says "enough"!
> 
> If I could I would love to have one but I am getting too old to take on another dog in addition to all the birds we rehab so I'll just have to get my "fix" from folks like you.
> 
> *Shi, you are an instigator! (Of the nicest variety!)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, *sigh* ... it's a fun job but someone has to do it! I happily volunteer! Then again, ONLY to people I care so much about!
> 
> Jimmy, too, does indeed, have a heaven on earth for his many critters!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Double Trouble for Varmits !*

Hello Dan,

I must confess that watching this loft unfold, month by month has been pretty exciting and I must confess at some point, I am just going to have to invite myself down to look at this monument that is slowly but surely coming together into one heck of a loft !

And I smiled and showed the wife the "cute" little security systems. You might say, I got a chukle out of it, untill I did a little research on these dogs, and I guess you know what you are in for. Here are just a few lines that I did with copy and paste.

A predator to a Pyr can range from another dog to coyotes, bears, foxes, weasels, mountain lions, etc. They cannot be trusted off-leash, as their guardian dog nature will cause them to investigate anything and everything they find interesting, and to not trust their owners to make the final decisions. Great Pyrenees were bred to guard without instruction from humans and will decide for you what is in your best interest. The Pyr is an excellent guardian — large enough to be a deterrent to smaller predators, such as coyotes and foxes, and a match for larger wildlife, such as cougars and bears, in fact a single male Pyr is supposed to be able to hold off a bear long enough to allow a shepherd to move the herd away. 

So you are going to have not one, but a pair of these bad boys, which can weigh up to 160 pounds each, guarding the loft compound ! Now dogs which were bred to hold off mountain lions and bears, really do sound like a security system. Now, any two or four legged varmit, thinking about "borrowing" a few pair of your world famous breeders, will have a couple of really big problems to deal with first !!!!  

Excellent job on your loft, and congradulations on your two new "employees".


----------



## learning

Warren,

Thanks for the words of encouragement! Yes, like everything else on this project, I too have done some significant research on these dogs. Rest assured, they will have an abundance of obedience training. I have to admit that I was just a little bit nervous taking my 11 and 5 year old sons into this "compound", for lack of a better word, to look at these puppies. I can assure you there was no sneaking into this place! As soon as we were inside the gate we were met with about eight of these huge, white, loud guardians. However, as soon as the owner walked up to the car, it was like a switch was thrown and they all turned into big play toys. They were amazingly patient and tollerant of my five year old and seemed more than willing to welcome us into their "pack" as it were.

I am looking forward to working with these dogs and having them around our little pigeon compound. I must say, I sort of pity the first teenager that wanders a little too close to the loft without one of us around. They just might have to make a quick trip to WalMart for some new underwear!

Oh, I forgot to mention that I plan on putting a six foot fence around the entire loft with too big igloo dog houses underneath! Should provide at least a little security at night! 

Dan


----------



## warriec

Dan, just a little concern I have. Dogs do make a good intruder deterent but they need to be properly socialised. Some dogs can be a nightmare. they will pounce on the doors etc scaring the birds.


----------



## learning

Thanks Warriec,

My wife and I have had dogs all of our lives so we are pretty well prepared for socializing them. Also, if you noticed from the loft pictures, the loft itself is seven feet off the ground and we are going to put a gate at the bottom of the stairs so they will not have access to the loft directly, just underneath it.

Thanks for the concern,

Dan


----------



## teebo

was i right in reading that the dogs when grown are going to live under your pigeon loft?,that dose'nt sound like a good home ,or very sanitary.i love dogs i own a german shepherd,rottweiler,doberman,black lab,and a chihuahua,i would never let my dogs live under a loft,i have worked with alot of breeds before,just a hint...your going to be brushing alot..good luck with them,they are gorgeous.


----------



## learning

Teebo,

These dogs were bred to live among the herds of sheep on the slopes of the Pyrenees being left for days on end without any human intervention to guard the flocks. These dogs have been known to regularly take on bears and mountain lions in protection of their flocks.

Perhaps you haven't seen my loft. It will be over 800 square feet and stand 7 feet of the ground on stilts when finished. The dogs will have elevated kennels off the ground to protect them from the elements as well as the loft itself. I am quite comfortable knowing that they will be very happy there. Besides, they will have the four of us to play with on a daily basis. Sometimes we all need a reminder that our dogs, for the most part, were originally bred to aid their humans owners in various outdoor activities. It is us that have often times over domesticated them to the point that we feel they have to be in front of a fire in our living rooms at our feet in order to be happy and healthy.

The parents, grandparents and great grandparents of these dogs are all working dogs on a 75 acre llama/sheep ranch and yes we got to meet all of them. The last dog that they lost was a great grand mother of these puppies and she died of natural causes while still guarding the herds at the age of 15. This age is unheard of among giant dog breeds today. All of the veterinarians I have talked to have been amazed by this fact and have anxiously wanted to contact the breeder in order to have a reputable Great Pyrenees breeder to recomend to their clients looking for dogs.

They are at their happiest doing what they were bred to do.

Thanks for your concern ,

Dan


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Dan,

I appreciate you sharing all this information about these dogs and it is true that these dogs know they have very important job to do and that fulfills their lives and are happiest when doing their "chores".

My sister and her husband have a sheep ranch and one of their elderly neighbors has a dog who herds cattle and such. He was ill for a time and the poor dog got restless and seemed quite distraught by not being able to do his daily activities, so my sister felt really bad and asked if his dog would like to come over and "babysit" their sheep. I don't know what became of that, but the fact is these dogs actually need to do what they are trained to do, for their health and happiness.

I just love those puppies, I know you must be anxious to get them.


----------



## learning

We are READY!!!!!

We have the vet visit all scheduled, talked to the trainer we are going to use and have classes lined up, spent more money than I would like to admit on crates, play toys, etc., etc. Now all we need are the dogs!

Dan


----------



## learning

*Update*

Well, the babies arrived home today and between meeting the grandparents, visiting PetsMart, and learning the new surroundings, it was a very busy day!

It is now 3:00 AM and I am sitting at the computer typing this while listening to them cry for each other. They are in separate crates so needless to say I am not planning on much sleep for the next few days!  Actually, they have done better than I expected for the first night. They cried for about 30 minutes or so then calmed down and went to sleep. From there it has been about every 30 minutes or so one will wake up and cry for a minute and then go back to sleep. I took them out around 11:00 and again around 3:00. They both went straight to their business! I am keeping my fingers crossed that the housebreaking thing will go quickly.

The boys absolutely love them. They just can't understand why they want to sleep so much! There are some separation issues between them that we will continue to work on and I am sure work through.

Anyway, just thought you might enjoy an update.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, congratulations on getting the babies home. Bet they are really big babies though. Is there a reason they can't bunk together?


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Dan,

I once read that a ticking clock would help them sleep better (longer?). Of course, in YOUR case, I'm afraid the clock would have to be custom made for size! (just teasing)

Many thanks for the updates and do keep them coming. Great to be "in" at the beginning and watch their growth and progress as well as your pijies and loft!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL!!

Shi


----------



## learning

Maggie,

In doing our research in bringing up two puppies at the same time we were met some very interesting points of view. We called several vets in the area as well as probably ten different professional trainers. The opinions seemed split right down the middle. About half said you should never bring up two at the same time, especially if they are the same sex. The other half said that it was deffinitely doable but there were some things you had to be aware of to avoid future problems. 

It seems that two dogs brought up together, especially of the same sex, would not have any initial problems, however at the age of two or so would be much more likely to show agression towards each other as they challenged each other for the "alfa" dog position in the pack. There is also a big problem with them developing severe separration anxiety to the point that you could not take one somewhere without the other becoming uncontrollable.

Regardless of the positions of the professionals we consulted, they all agreed that it was very important to raise the puppies as independent dogs. Crate them sepperately, walk them seperately, play with them seperately, train them seperately, groom them sepperately at least until the imprinting stage is finished (usally around 6-8 months). This way they develope their own self confidence and trust with their handlers instead of each other. that is the theory anyway and it seems to be pretty much universal with all the professionals we spoke with.

Just in two days I can see a difference in the way the dogs interact with us. They are still allowed time to play together, just not all day long. Oh well, hope that answered your question.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, it sure did make sense. I had never considered the things you pointed out so I have learned something today. Thanks for your response. Very interesting.


----------



## learning

*Update*

Well, my wife, two sons and myself were on spring break this past weekend so we used the time to welcome the two new additions to the family. In the span of one week they each gained over 5 pounds are now over 30 pounds each at 12 weeks! They are an absolute joy and we look forward to watching them grow and mature (except for the little presents in the house from time to time!). 

They are now thoroughly crate trained and enjoy the private time they get while in their crates. I have included some recent pictures to give you guys an idea of how they are doing.

Hope you enjoy the pics!

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley

They are beautiful, big babies, Dan! Thank you for the pics!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> They are beautiful, big babies, Dan! Thank you for the pics!
> 
> Terry


They most certainly are! What cuties!

Won't be long before you won't be able to pick them up! They will be able to stretch taller than anyone in the family!!  

Do keep us updated!


----------



## velo99

LLamas are some mean critters. I know a guy who uses them to keep the coyotes out of his barnyard. He told me his male llama cornered two coyotes in the barn and killed both of them. They got big teeth too. GRRRR!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, I don't know how I have missed your recent post with the pictures til today. The babies are so big and cute and cuddly! I love their little speckled bellies.  My goodness, they are a nice armful when you hug them.

Thanks so much for the pictures. It will be so nice watching them grow up.


----------



## learning

*Before and After Pictures*

Hey I have a riddle for all of you. What do you get when you let your dogs go out to pee when it has been raining all night and then they don't want to come inside for two hours?...

...I don't know either but I have pictures of before and after!

BEFORE

View attachment 6026



...and the infamous after!!

View attachment 6027



Boy, it's going to be a long wet night bathing these two! Oh well, the joys of dog ownership. 

Thought you all might get a laugh.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds

OMG.........that is SO SO sweet. They look like two little kids that played in a mud hole when they knew they shouldn't and are saying, "we're sorry Dad, but we were having SO MUCH FUN!!!"..........that is too funny.


----------



## KIPPY

I love them, that is soo cute.

I can tell, they are so very sorry and they did not mean for that to happen.


----------



## Charis

Naughty but fun!
I'm so glad you got two.


----------



## learning

After we stopped laughing, which wasn't for quite some time, I really got to looking at them. You can sort of tell by the picture that all the dirt and wetness is in the outer coat. They have an inner coat that is almost like a soft downey wool. Underneath the outer mess they were perfectly dry! I guess Mother Nature has found some pretty effective ways of protecting her little creatures.

I missed the real opportunity for the best picture. When I first peeked outside to see if they were ready to come in or not they were asleep, in the rain mind you, on top of each other! Now, before somebody gets all upset, they have a brand new igloo under the play room in an area that is about 10 feet by 50 feet that gives them plenty of dry warm space to get out of any bad weather, but did they use it...heck no! 

I am glad you enjoyed the pictures.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Dan,

Just makes me want to hug them, mud and all !!!  They obviously are great working stock, and enjoy the great outdoors. I am sure they would actually prefer living outside guarding their flock. Of course in this case, it's not a flock of sheep, it's a flock of pigeons. 

I suggest you try socialize them with birds as quickly as possible.


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL!! I can TELL by their expressions that they are NOT sorry at all, despite what some others may think!  Boy, did they fool you guys! LOL

Now, Dan, I canNOT believe you had NO inkling that they would go for a PUDDLE! Hey, I AM HUMAN and I GO FOR PUDDLES - the muddier, the better!

A puddle is such a SPECIAL TREAT to dogs!  

You "lucked" out this time...they are still "puppies" (ok, BIG ones!)...BUT, just wait until they are FULL GROWN and decide to do their puddle thing...

THAT'S WHEN I WANT TO SEE A PICTURE and I will laughing so hard, I'll probably fall off my chair!!  

You might as well get a pool and jump in with them to bathe!! Then again, NOW, I know why HOSES were invented!


----------



## Skyeking

It is funny!   But they are just TOO cute and precious to be mad at.  The two look quite content, like they belong outdoors and really enjoyed their outing.

I would love to hug them too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KIPPY

*ROFL!! I can TELL by their expressions that they are NOT sorry at all, despite what some others may think! *

 >


----------



## learning

*Latest*

Howdie Folks!

Thought some of you might want to see a bit of an update on the "boys". Here is the latest picture we have and this time it includes the whole gang. They have more than doubled in size and are scheduled for their big "snip"  on the 20th.

Enjoy,

Dan

View attachment 6498


----------



## Victor

Hi Dan and family, Gee, I was just thinking about the "pups" few days ago, 

AND THEN YOU POST! Thanks for the picture. You have a great family and 

everyone looks so happy!


----------



## mr squeaks

*Just Terrific, Dan!! We Love Updates!

Y'all Look Grrrreat!

Love, Hugs And Scritches To The Whole Gang!!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks*


----------



## Skyeking

Yep, the boys have grown, thanks for sharing that update & the wonderful family portrait.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

learning said:


> Howdie Folks!
> 
> Thought some of you might want to see a bit of an update on the "boys". Here is the latest picture we have and this time it includes the whole gang. They have more than doubled in size and are scheduled for their big "snip"  on the 20th.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Dan
> 
> View attachment 6498



Hey Dan,

How many pounds of food do those pony's eat every week !


----------



## Lovebirds

LOVE those puppies.......they are just too adorable.


----------



## learning

Hey Warren,

I know you won't believe me but I buy two 40lb. bags of food a month and they usually don't finish it. We are supplementing their diet with raw meaty bones as well so that might have something to do with it. We started feeding raw meaty bones with our last dog and the difference in his teeth and overall health was amazing. It also seems to have cut down on the teething problem significantly as well. 

Anyway, glad you all enjoyed the pictures.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, I have been thinking about the boys and planned to ask you for an update when I saw you had posted some new pictures in April and June which I totally missed!  

They are so very cute and are beginning to look grown up. The picture of them looking sheepish from playing in the mud is my favorite. They actually have a guilty look. I loved the family picture which shows how large they're getting.

I do love these guys and hope I don't miss any more updates on them.


----------



## learning

Maggie,

I need to get some new pictures up. They got their big "snip" two weeks ago and at that time they were 63 and 62 pounds. My guess is they are pushing 70 now! (Keep in mind that they are still not even six months old.) The appetites have diffinitely kicked in as they are consuming close to 80 pounds of food a month. That is in addition to the chicken back they each get per day. The experienced Great Pyrenees people we have talked with said that this level of appetite will continue up until they are about two and then take a marked dip when they reach adulthood (we can only pray!).

In all honesty though, they are the light of our lives. They are proving to be incredibly good with the kids and yes Warren, they have developed a significant bark when they want to! We take them on regular walks to the local parks and they are always the center of attraction. They do great in the van as well as on the leash. In short, we have no complaints. (After a while you get used to the long white hairs in the butter dish!) They are fascinated with the loft construction going on in the back yard and they don't miss a trick that goes on.

I will try to get some up to date pictures posted in the next few days. Thanks for asking about them.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Dan,

They look like they are alot of fun and quite intimidating by their size alone. 

When they bark...does it echo...like it can be heard around the world?


----------



## learning

Sometimes I think so!

At least it should make a pretty intimidating welcome for any unannounced visitors. That is until they figure out the worst they would do is sit on them!

Dan


----------



## Becca199212

Ohh they're like big teddy bears! So cute!
They have grown so quick, it's amazing when you can see it happening. 
  Love the before and after photos must have took you ages to get them clean!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Becca, my exposure to these wonderful dogs is somewhat limited but I have had the pleasure of meeting two of them (one of our vets has one) and can only say that they are not only gorgeous but their temperament is like a gentle giant. When they come swaying up to you with their fur flowing and will cuddle up to a complete stranger, you know you have a special dog. The other one we have met is used in the children's wing of a local hospital to help the kids feel better.

Dan is lucky - he has two!


----------



## learning

Becca,

To answer your question, they really didn't take that long to get clean. They have a double coat that naturally repels dirt. It just sort of fluffs off. Now, getting them _*dry*_ is another story entirely!

We are going to take them to our local park today. It is a National Civil War Battlefield Park and we were amazed that they allowed dogs on leashes. The boys absolutely love it there. They can walk the trails with us and there are lots of people there that always stop to love on them. They really are the best form of therapy and stress relief we have ever found. As I am typing this I am looking out in the backyard watching them chase each other around the yard. They are just too much fun!! Everyone should have one!...or two!  

Dan


----------



## Becca199212

Ohhhh I want a dog!!!!!


----------



## learning

O.K., I promissed you some updated pictures so here goes. These were taken just this morning. Yea, compared to the pictures of when we had just picked them up I would say they have grown just a little, huh?!

Enjoy

View attachment 6690


View attachment 6691


----------



## learning

Thanks for the info!

At this point we really enjoy the grooming time with them. I think they enjoy it too. We will never show these dogs so we aren't really concerned about them being absolutely spotless. Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, their coats really are, to a large extent, self cleaning. We have pulled quite a bit of hair out of them this summer, but my wife really enjoys the grooming so it is working out well. We pull out what looks like a good sized Chihuahua in hair each time we brush them! Like I said before, what's a little hair in the butter dish?!

One grooming tool that we got that we absolutely love is called a "Furminator". It is a comb type tool that pulls the undercoat up and prevents those deep mats that can occur. We have had great luck with it so far. I would highly recommend it to any dog owner.

Well, again, thanks for the advice.

Dan


----------



## mr squeaks

So, Nona, do you have "fur lined" lungs at the point?? YIKES...HAIR EVERYWHERE...you can always make a stuffed "doggy" pillow...a BIG doggy pillow! How many dogs can say they relax on their own fur IN a pillow???  

Uh, yes, Dan, I would say that your "babies" (!!!???) have grown a mite! AND, they haven't even reached their FULL growth yet, right??

All I can say is that you and your family, along with your pijies, sure have a match made in heaven!!!

Love, Hugs and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, thanks for the new pictures. They are beautiful beyond words. Their faces are really maturing in looks and they're getting so big. I loved the picture with the one in your wife's lap - he's just a big old baby. Wish I did have one!


----------



## learning

mr squeaks said:


> So, Nona, do you have "fur lined" lungs at the point?? YIKES...HAIR EVERYWHERE...you can always make a stuffed "doggy" pillow...a BIG doggy pillow! How many dogs can say they relax on their own fur IN a pillow???
> 
> Uh, yes, Dan, I would say that your "babies" (!!!???) have grown a mite! *AND, they haven't even reached their FULL growth yet, right??*
> All I can say is that you and your family, along with your pijies, sure have a match made in heaven!!!
> 
> Love, Hugs and SCRITCHES to ALL
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Shi,

You are correct in assuming that they have not yet finished growing. Some would say they really haven't started yet! I figure they have about another 6-8 inches in height and 50-60 lbs. to go. I am figuring that this should happen over the next year or so. Like the old saying sort of says: "Up and up and up they grow, where they stop, nobody knows!"

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds

I kept watching (I thought) for new pictures and just saw them. Guess I missed them earlier. Those are two beautiful PUPPIES?????


----------



## maryjane

They are soooo beautiful. We had St. Bernards when I was young and I have always planned on having them when I'm older and have my own actual house (hopefully in the country!) I met a Great Pyr when I was in my teens and fell in love. She looked so much like a big, white version of my beloved Golden, and her temperament was just wonderful. Since then I have done a lot of research and found what incredible dogs they are. You are so lucky to have them and they, you.


----------



## learning

Thanks to all. 

If it were up to me, I would require everyone to have at least one of these amazing dogs. You just can't stay mad at life or anything else for that matter when one of these big furry faces gets placed in your lap! The perfect stress reliever.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking

learning said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> If it were up to me, I would require everyone to have at least one of these amazing dogs. *You just can't stay mad at life or anything else for that matter when one of these big furry faces gets placed in your lap! The perfect stress reliever.*
> Dan


I have to agree, you have two lovable/adorable and obviously smart and funny puppies running around there. I imagine they will give you alot of love & companionship over the years and will keep you smiling with their antics.

I can't imagine them crawling in your lap much longer....though.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Dan

Just wanted to check in and ask how the "boys" are doing?


----------



## learning

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Just wanted to check in and ask how the "boys" are doing?


It's funny you should ask. I just got through with my daily wrestling match. I have long ago given up hope of winning one of these matches! They are absolutely fabulous. I am guessing they are around 85 - 90 pounds, seven months old and about 26 inches tall at the shoulders. 

As I am sure everyone is well aware, the Southeast, as well as much of the country, is suffering from absolutely stifling heat. We have been at least 95 degrees or higher for three straight weeks now with many days over 100. You can imagine that dogs bread for the Pyrenees mountains aren't real happy. They are doing amazingly well in all of this heat however. We let them out to play early in the morning before my wife and I go to work and then they spend the rest of the day in the air conditioning. They go out again in the evening. This heat wave is supposed to break this week so hopefully things will get back closer to normal soon.

I just keep waiting for those cold winter nights when we can curl up with two big fuzzy body pillows! I know I keep saying it but they really are an absolute joy for us. I will try to get some more up to date pictures posted soon. Thanks for asking about my babies!

Dan


----------



## mr squeaks

So glad to hear about your "boys," Dan!

Don't know of any other members (at least who have posted) who have TWO such delightful youngsters!

LOL...I bet they would be GREAT "warmers" in the winter! Only question I have is...do they snore? Then, on the other hand, they might object if YOU do!    

Will be such fun comparing their puppy pics with their full grown adult pics!!

Keep those updates comin'!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, thanks for the update. I know you and your family love them to pieces. 

This heat has been absolutely AWFUL! We have broken more records this summer than ever before and each time "they" say temps will drop to the low 90's, they wind up being the high 90's or 103 degrees. Plus, no rain.

I'm glad the boys are doing well in this weather and will look forward to new pictures. I so love this breed.

PS - Dan, if you don't mind, I would love to save some of their pictures (particularly the one with your wife holding one of the babies and his little speckled tummy showing) to my files. I know you can't keep them up forever because of space considerations. You know I will understand if you'd rather not.


----------



## learning

Maggie,

Drop me an e-mail and I will send you the pictures that you want. My e-mail address is:

[email protected]

Just let me know what you would like.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, thank you. E-mail done.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, how are the "little" dudes doing?


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, Dan...been QUITE awhile since we saw NEW pictures!

Bet they are MUCH BIGGER...and you are STILL losing those wrestling matches! They probably don't even wrestle and the match is done before it's started. Bet they just "sit" on you!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## learning

Gee guys, I was trying to keep in mind this is a pigeon site! O.K., o.k. so I read the posts and felt guilty so I grabbed the camera and my wife and went out to take some pictures. ENJOY!!!   By the way, they are now 10 months old, about 95 pounds and still growing!

View attachment 7613


View attachment 7614


View attachment 7615


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Can we say "BIG DOGS"  "NICE DOGGIES" Nobody would mess with those guys around. They are some kind of gorgeous. Beautiful.
I'll bet they're as hard as growing boys to keep filled up.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, what can I say! They are wonderful! Just big old babies, both of them. Wish I lived next door to you - you would have to run me away from them. Boy, when you hug them, now that is a real armful of joy. 

They are so big now its hard to realize they're still so young and still growing.

Thank you so much for the new pictures. Don't ever be afraid to post about them because I know everyone enjoys them. 

BTW, your loft looks really beautiful.

Please give them a really big hug from me and let them know they have a big fan in NC.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> BTW, your loft looks really beautiful.


BEAUTIFUL dogs.............LOL, Maggie, I didn't even NOTICE the loft in the background.........couldn't see past the BIG dogs.......... 

They are spectacular.........


----------



## learning

Thanks All,

Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, they are an absolute joy and except for the ocasional white hair in the butter dish, not difficult at all to maintain. Just gotta love 'em a lot! (That's the fun part!)  

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, maybe you have posted this before but senior citizens like myself  tend to forget - what are their names?


----------



## learning

Maggie,

The one lying in Lori's lap is Vincent (as in Van Gogh) and the one giving her the kiss is Pablo (as in Piccaso).

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Great names - two of my favorite painters!

Thanks, Dan.

PS - I first thought, how in the world do you tell them apart but realized that the white markings from the top of their head to their nose are different.

They have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## mr squeaks

THANKS, DAN, for the GREAT UPDATE and pics of Pablo and Vincent! SUCH LOVELY BIG GROWING BOYS!  

They look just terrific! Gee, one would _never_ know that they get a LOT of lovin'!!  

Your loft is sure gorgeous...with just a glance, it looks like a beautiful HOUSE! Bet your pijies are VERY happy!

With LOTS of BIG HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. I have to laugh at your comment about seeing the boys if you lived closer, Maggie! Those dogs are BIGGER than YOU are! Now, THAT would be a PICTURE! ROFL


----------



## learning

Just an FYI, the house next door is for sale!! Would love to have a pigeon/ Pyreneese lover next door.  

Dan


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Dan,

They are absolutely beautiful, and the names are perfect for them!

Well....we are going to move to Georgia eventually, (we will be neighbors, but not next door)....but we got to wait till the housing market gets better.....God willing...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ah Dan - what an enticement.....to live next door to another pigeon lover who also has two of my favorite breed of dogs.

My roots are in Georgia. Was born near Atlanta and lived there until age 4 when my dad was transferred to NC which has become home. I still have many relatives living in GA - one is my middle brother who lives in south Georgia.

I guess we'll stick to home though - getting too old to move around now.


----------



## Halcanada

Really nice animals. In one pic seems like the paving stones were out of line. Chew toys? Umm how do I post a pic? Thanks, Hal.


----------



## Halcanada

*Size? Ummm..*

Come on!! Make my day!! I can chew you up!!!










He did not listen..sorry.


----------



## learning

Halcanada said:


> Really nice animals. In one pic seems like the paving stones were out of line. Chew toys? Umm how do I post a pic? Thanks, Hal.


You must know my dogs well! Yeah, they use the pavers as chew toys. They also love getting the firewood from under the house and playing keep away with each other with it! 

I never said they were smart...just pretty, sweet and loveable! 

Dan


----------



## Lin Hansen

I think "big" is a bit of an understatement....LOL.

Dan, they are beautiful...thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Halcanada

> I never said they were smart...just pretty, sweet and loveable!


Yup! Just the same as kids..ummm..take advantage every chance they get. 
Smart. I have to assume all dogs are. Do as they are told most of the time, suck up when needed, give you googy eye treatment. Oh well, kids are the same. But the thing in common with dogs and kids (my grandkids anyway) is the similarities in training methods. Keep them hungry they listen better!! LOL!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Dan,

Beautiful looking dogs ! Wow....they grew fast. Beautiful shot of the fall foliage with the loft back drop.

Are they showing signs of wanting to protect the territory from various critters yet ?


----------



## learning

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Dan,
> 
> Beautiful looking dogs ! Wow....they grew fast. Beautiful shot of the fall foliage with the loft back drop.
> 
> Are they showing signs of wanting to protect the territory from various critters yet ?


Warren,

No Doubt! They have both discovered their "Big Boy Bark" as we call it! I think they enjoy hearing themselves.When they are outside they will bark at just about anything that moves anywhere near the property. It is getting harder and harder to get Pablo to come in at night. He is much happier spending the night outside "guarding" his territory. I don't know what he would do if someone strayed into the back yard. Probably lick him to death, but we would know about it, that's for sure!

It is interesting to note that these dogs are typically more active at night as that is when they are more "on duty" when guarding a flock of sheep or whatever they are guarding. During the day they are more inclined to sleep in the sunshine in between rounds of walking their territory.

Dan


----------



## warriec

My newest security is MAXY - a rottweiler. I doubt that anybody has to be off there head before they try jump in.


----------



## learning

*Hey Maggie*

In case you were wondering why we got two dogs like Great Pyrenees, these pictures should answer that question. You can't do this with a Chihuahua on a cold winter night!!   

This has become a nightly ritual in our house. It is a race to see who can get to the floor first to get the "Puppy Lovin' " and can you say _*warm!*_ Boy, when you get in between the two of them its better than any electric blanket on the market. Of course you have to watch out for those wet kisses every now and then! 

Hope you guys enjoy.

Dan




View attachment 7747


View attachment 7748


View attachment 7749


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Wow.....what happened to those "little" cute little puppies you had ?! 
If an intruder invaded their domain, would they bite ?


----------



## TAWhatley

The dogs are beautiful, Dan, and the photos are quite adorable. 

Terry


----------



## learning

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Wow.....what happened to those "little" cute little puppies you had ?!
> If an intruder invaded their domain, would they bite ?


Maybe the more relevant question is... would you chance it?!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, you know I was thrilled when I saw the new post "pop" up. Boy, have they grown! And, I am SO JEALOUS. I imagine they are now almost as large as I am and they really would keep me warm. The last picture is especially wonderful with those sweet faces looking at the camera.

The vet I mentioned once who has a GP now has a column in a local paper and she features her dogs often in the column and pictures. I'll see if I can find one of the pictures she has. Thing is, I think she has trimmed hers since I last saw him and he doesn't look quite the same. 

Well, you enjoy them for me and thank you so much for the new pictures to add to "my" collection of them.


----------



## Matt D.

Dogs and Guns are the ultimate loft security... They keep out creeps and the cats. =)


----------



## bevslape

Those are a couple of beautiful " blankets" you have there! 

Very cuddly I imagine.


----------



## horsesgot6

What BIG Kids you have There. Guess They Pushed You Out Of Bed And Made You Sleep In The Floor. As I Think Only 1 dog in A Bed At A Time So the Other Had To Sleep On The Floor With You . They Are Very pretty Kids. Ya i Don't Think I'd Come In the yard If i saw Them Big Boy even If They Would Only Lick Me To death.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

learning said:


> Maybe the more relevant question is... would you chance it?!



Good point...... 

I think not !!!!


----------



## BirdDogg10

Hah ha! those are some big dogs, my sister in LA has a St. Bernard puppy and says she's like a horse!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT UPDATE PICS OF THE "BOYS," Dan! 

Don't know whether I would still use the term "boys"..."MEN" DOGS??? ROFL and with those guys, I would literally BE "ROF"L !!  

Give 'em *HUGS and SCRITCHES* for me!!

Shi


----------



## maryjane

They're gorgeous!! They do grow so quickly, don't they??


----------



## learning

No matter how big they get, they will still be our "babies".

On a side note, we had a very interesting event take place two days ago. I was getting ready to put a pan in the individual breeders aviary so the birds could have a bath. All of the breeders were in the walk in aviary right next to me. The next thing I knew, I felt this "whoosh" over my head and a juvenile Red Tail hit the corner of the walk in aviary! Of course the birds were falling all over themselves trying to get back inside the loft. Fortunately, the perches are off set from the surface of the wire (I would highly recomend this feature to anyone building a loft aviary) so he couldn't get his talons into anything and all the birds were fine, just scared to death.

Well, I think it scared both me and the hawk because we just stood there staring at each other for a few seconds while he was hanging from the wire. Then he took off back over my head (about 6 inches over my head!) and went up to a tree behind the loft. He stayed there a few minutes and then left for greener pastures I guess.

My point in all of this was that the dogs were in the house with Lori at the time. As soon as that hawk hit they both started raising hell. Lori let them out and they went straight for the fence closest to the loft. They knew something had gone down even though they didn't see it or hear it. I thought that was pretty cool. They must have some kind of sixth sense when it comes to their "charges" weather they are sheep, llamas, or in my case, pigeons.

Thought you might find that story interesting, we sure did.

Take Care All,

Dan


----------



## Guest

Dan I work for a vet and I love those guardian dogs, they have the biggest warmest hearts for their herds and owners and when away from the property are the biggest sweethearts to say the least but on their properties now thats another story altogether lol .... and as for the hawks I agree you dont want any perches close to any wire surfaces because they can come out of no where at any time to pound and claw at them , even had a coopers hawk once just miss my face while I was opening a 18 inch by 18 inch door to slide the feed tray in at feeding time.. shocked the hell outtah me lol I would go as far as to even say that open roofs on avairys are not so great either because thats just a pigeon heart attack waiting to happen but thats just my opinion on that subject of watching my birds all bolt for the door to the loft at once from their avairy lol I cant even get my birds to come out and eat after something like that happens


----------



## learning

Well guys, I thought that some of you might enjoy a little update. The boys are now about 16 months old. They are still growing but not as fast as in the last year or so. They have settled into their "guardian" roles and now are quick to let the entire neighborhood know if a leaf blows into the back yard. They continue to be a source of tremendous joy and relaxation for us. (I think all the brushing is as theraputic for us as it is enjoyable for them!) 

I am posting these pictures for your enjoyment.

Dan

View attachment 9044


View attachment 9045


I just noticed that Pablo (sitting next to Lori) looks like he has a little French waiter's mustache on his upper lip! Too funny.


----------



## Lovebirds

Thanks for the updated pics. They sure are pretty. And BIG!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, you had to know the minute I saw this thread back up that I just KNEW it was an update on the beautiful boys. Pablo does look like he has a french waiter's mustache - so cute.

Gosh, are they ever pretty, (sorry, guys, can't help it but you are) and so big. I wish I could put my arms around both of them and cuddle with them. I'm so happy they're doing well and I hope they are spoiled rotten.

Dan, thanks again. (Another picture for my desktop too - so thank you for that.)


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, something I just thought of. I noticed you have deleted many of their earlier pictures. With our new "Album" feature, you can make an entire album of them from the time you got them. No resizing or anything. It is really easy to do.


----------



## learning

Lady Tarheel said:


> Dan, something I just thought of. I noticed you have deleted many of their earlier pictures. With our new "Album" feature, you can make an entire album of them from the time you got them. No resizing or anything. It is really easy to do.


O.K. I may be working on my third degree but in a lot of ways I am pretty stupid! Can you give me an idea of how to set an album up?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, it is pretty easy to do. Go to the top left of any page, click "User CP" then click "Pictures and Albums". You don't even have to resize.


----------



## mr squeaks

Great update, Dan!! Many thanks!!

Those loveable guys are getting so big that they are gonna be BIGGER than Maggie! She might only be able to hug ONE at a time!! 

Keep 'em comin'!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL Shi, they are ALREADY bigger than Maggie! That would be ok though - I got two arms.


----------



## Lovebirds

Just took a look through your album...........great pictures.


----------



## learning

Lovebirds said:


> Just took a look through your album...........great pictures.


How do I know if my album is available to the public. When I go to the Album page, mine is nowhere to be seen but Renee said she just looked at it. I am sure I missed something obvious.

Thanks,


Dan


----------



## Lovebirds

learning said:


> How do I know if my album is available to the public. When I go to the Album page, mine is nowhere to be seen but Renee said she just looked at it. I am sure I missed something obvious.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dan


All anyone has to do is click on your name in any post. The album comes up on your profile page and then anyone can look at it.


----------



## maryjane

They are amazingly beautiful. How lucky you are to have them....and they, you!!


----------



## Victor

P*ablo and Lori are magnificent animals. I am a big fan of them!*


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dan, I just saw your album of the boys and it is wonderful. I think my favorite picture has to be of the "two very wet boys". The guilty expressions on their faces is priceless. Ha....you know I already have most of them saved on my computer.


----------



## Margarret

Dan, They are absolutely magnificent. And wow, have they ever grown from those puppies you posted a while back.

Margaret


----------



## learning

Victor said:


> P*ablo and Lori are magnificent animals. I am a big fan of them!*


O.K. Victor, you made me laugh big time.

The dogs names are Pablo and Vincent, Lori is my wife! I guess you could say she is a "magnificent animal" too but she might take issue with your choice of words! 

Dan


----------

